# جهاز المعالجة بالكوبالت 60



## المسلم84 (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
يوجد في الملف المرفق معلومات عن جهاز المعالجة الاشعاعية بالكوبالت60
الذي يستخدم لمعالجة الاورام الخبيثة

ارجو ان تستفيدوا منه
وشكرا

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود وشكر جزيلا على اهتمامك .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (21 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك اخي المسلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جهاز الـ Gamma Knife ... أو مايسمى بـ سكينة غاما ... من أهم تقنيات الأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة في الوقت الحاضر ... ويمثل ثورة رائعة في مجال جراحات الجملة العصبية ... تحديداً في علاج أورام الدماغ والتمددات الشريانية وتشوهاتها ... تعتمد هذة التقنية المتطورة ... التي أكتشفها البروفسور السويدي لارس ليكسل منتصف ستينات القرن الماضي وعمل على تطويرها حتى وفاته منتصف الثمانينيات .. على إستخدام فوتونات الكوبالت 60 لتوليد أشعة غاما والتي من الممكن ان تخترق جسم الأنسان بدون شق أو جراحة ... هذة الفكرة أضحت النواة الأساسية لما يسمى بالجراحة الإشعاعية بواسطة الغاما نايف ... والمستخدمة حالياً في إستئصال أورام الدماغ بشكل كبير ... عن طريق تسليط تلك الأشعة بتركيز عالي جداً على نقطة واحدة في الورم المراد إستئصاله (وذلك بعد تحديد الأبعاد الثلاثة لقياس الورم بدقة عالية) ... حيث ستعمل الأشعة على منع نمو خلايا الورم وتحطيمها بشكل تدريجي خلال فترة شهور قليلة (من خلال التأثير على الأحماض النووية DNA + RNA لخلايا الورم تحديداً) ... ومن دون ان يؤثر ذلك على أي من الأنسجة أو الأعصاب المحيطة به مما سيؤدي إلى تقليل إحتمالية حدوث المضاعفات السلبية التي تصاحب عادة المعالجة بالإشعاع .. مثل تساقط الشعر ، فقدان الذاكرة أو ضمور الدماغ ... وهذا أهم مايميز الجراحة بإستخدام الغاما- نايف بقضائها على الورم بدون أي تداخل جراحي تقليدي وبالشكل الذي يقلل من وقت مكوث المريض داخل المستشفى مع أكثر دقة وفعالية وبأقل تكلفة بأن واحد ... مع كل هذة الميزات والخصائص الرائعة لهذة التقنية ... إلا انه لحد الأن يوجد منها فقط حوالي المئتين وحدة فقط ... معظمها في المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية الموجودة في دول العالم المتقدمة ... كما تعتبر شركة Elekta السويدية من أبرز الشركات الرائدة في تصنيع وحدات الغاما نايف والعمل على تطوير خصائصها بشكل مستمر ... 

تحياتي للجميع ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــنـيـن العــــراقـــــــــــــــــي


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور ع المجهود الطيب


----------



## rajai (3 مايو 2010)

اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بوركت


----------



## شريف محمد جعفر (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الاضافه القيمه يا باشمهندس حسنين


----------



## ليدي لين (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا كثيرا لهذه الفائدة


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (31 يوليو 2010)

للرفع...


----------



## medical.eng89 (30 أغسطس 2010)

_اشكر جهودك الطيبة .. ولكن لدي استفسار عن الجهاز الاحدث Linear Accelerator ان كان لديك اية معلومات عن هذا الجهاز ؟_


----------



## المسلم84 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

medical.eng89 قال:


> _اشكر جهودك الطيبة .. ولكن لدي استفسار عن الجهاز الاحدث Linear Accelerator ان كان لديك اية معلومات عن هذا الجهاز ؟_



السلام عليكم

أختي بالنسبة للمسرع الخطي هذا فيديو يوضح كيفية عمل هذا الجهاز اضغطي هــنا.

و هــــنــــا معلومات عن هذا الجهاز.

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله....


----------



## blackhorse (5 سبتمبر 2010)

والله يا اخي المسلم 84 انت كبير من يومك
ومشتاقلك كتير ومشتاق لمواضيعك 
انت مثال رائع لعضو اروع سلمت يمينك
وبارك الله فيك


----------

